# Grimbergen Clone



## maggotbrain65 (2/9/09)

Hi folks,

I have put a recipe to gether for a Belgian Dubbel after reviewing dozens of recipes. Most of the call for a lot of sugar in the boil. Would it be ok to replace this with dextrose or would that only boost the alcohol content and not give the dryness that I'm after? I'm tring to make a Grimbergen clone so I figured that it doesn't finish as dry as, say, a Duvel.
I also picked up some dark rock sugar from my local Asian supermarket. Any ideas on the sugar combination?

Thanks in advance

Sandy


----------



## maggotbrain65 (2/9/09)

So , here is the recipe:

Australian Export Pilsner Malt 4.000 kg 
German CaraMunich I 0.750 kg 
Belgian Special B 0.400 kg 
Belgian Aromatic Malt 0.200 kg 
Belgian Biscuit Malt 0.100 kg 
Australian Roast Barley 0.025kg
Sugar - Candi Sugar Dark 0.200 kg 
Sugar - Corn Sugar/Dextrose (Dry) 0.600 kg 

UK Golding 4.8 % AA 35 g 60 mins

Wyeast 1388-Belgian Strong Ale 

Any comments on the candi sugar / dextrose combo would be appreciated. Any tips on getting the fermentation off to a good start? I've heard that the Wyeast packs need to be made into a starter, first and I've seen a few recipes using raisins in the boil too. Comments?

Thanks! :icon_cheers: 

Sandy


----------



## tazman1967 (2/9/09)

Looks good... Only thing is....
Sub the Australian Export Pilsner Malt, for Pilsner Malt Dingemans. Not available atm at Ross's.
So use Weyermann Pilsner malt.
Use at lest a 2L starter and some yeast nutrient...does help with big Belgians.
IMHO
Best of luck with it.
Cheers


----------

